# sane (slang)



## GamblingCamel

Chapter title of a novel:
*boring sane, boring insane*

In PT I want to say:
*chato sano, chato insano*

But I come to find out that SANO is not a PT adjective. Wtf!!

I don't like the word, "saudável; it's too cumbersome, at least for me. Is there a short PT slang word that means "sane"?
Maybe we can figure out a way to use SANAR instead of an adjective? 
_chato sana, chato fica louco_ 

In EN the title refers to a character who is boring when he's sane .. and then, is even boring when he goes insane.


----------



## J. Bailica

'São', em vez de sano.

Aproveitando a deixa, o que significa cumbersome?


----------



## Rachela

GamblingCamel said:


> Chapter title of a novel:
> *boring sane, boring insane*
> 
> In PT I want to say:
> *chato sano, chato insano*
> 
> But I come to find out that SANO is not a PT adjective. Wtf!!
> 
> I don't like the word, "saudável; it's too cumbersome, at least for me. Is there a short PT slang word that means "sane"?
> Maybe we can figure out a way to use SANAR instead of an adjective?
> _chato sana, chato fica louco_
> 
> In EN the title refers to a character who is boring when he's sane .. and then, is even boring when he goes insane.


 
Hi GamblingCamel, first of all: sorry about my terrible english... 

Anyway, s_ano_ is spanish for sane, in portuguese we say that a person is "são" (male) or "sã" (female). 

For example, "Mente sã em um corpo são" => a sound mind in a sound body.


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> Chapter title of a novel:
> *boring sane, boring insane*
> 
> In PT I want to say:
> *chato sano, chato insano*
> 
> But I come to find out that SANO is not a PT adjective. Wtf!!
> 
> I don't like the word, "saudável; it's too cumbersome, at least for me. Is there a short PT slang word that means "sane"?
> Maybe we can figure out a way to use SANAR instead of an adjective?
> _chato sana, chato fica louco_
> 
> In EN the title refers to a character who is boring when he's sane .. and then, is even boring when he goes insane.


Yeah, GC, I guess "são" is the word you're looking for, even though I'm not sure if you're satisfied with it, since it doesn't have the same effect as "chato sano, chato insano", (if "sano" was a word).

P.S.: I don't get it. Aren't people more boring when they're sane?!?!?!?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thank you both. SÃO is perfect. (It doesn't appear in the EN -> PT WR dictionary for "sane".)

From your remarks, I sense that you two think that the simple 4 word title works okay in PT.
*Chato são, chato insano.* 


> J.B., what does CUMBERSOME mean? ---> *This.*


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> Thank you both. SÃO is perfect. (It doesn't appear in the EN -> PT WR dictionary for "sane".)


Yeah, I realize it, but *insane*=_*insano*_, and *insano *is (at least in this case) the opposite of *são*.


			
				GamblingCamel said:
			
		

> From your remarks, I sense that you two think that the simple 4 word title works okay in PT.
> *Chato são, chato insano.*


Yup. Although it is not as good as "Boring sane, boring insane", it's still good, I think.


----------



## coolbrowne

Et pour cause (for a good reason ):





GamblingCamel said:


> ...(It doesn't appear in the EN -> PT WR dictionary for "sane".)


It's _not_ perfect because it is actually a false cognate, that is, a _"translation" by similarity_ (it _sounds_  right). As it happens, only rarely is "são" (_physically_ healthy) a good translation for this sense of "sane" (_mentally_ healthy). Although the dictionaries carry the latter meaning, the day-to-day speakers (essentially, the _language owners_) tend to ignore it, in favor of the physical variety. That being understood, there is an expression in Portuguese which approaches this one obliquely, namely, "de médico e louco cada um tem um pouco". And this may give you an insight on the fact that there is no established counterpart for "insane" (louco) in Portuguese: the same expression often appears with "médico" (physician) replaced by "gênio" (genius), "sábio" (sage) and probably others that my feeble mind fails to summon right now.

Nonetheless, the most pressing problem is that, in this convoluted thread, "boring" and "sane/insane" have been distorted from the original function and meaning. Via poetic license, "boring" stands in for the adverb "boringly" (adverbs are so _uncool_, or boring, sorry ), which qualifies the adjective "(in)sane". Admitting that it's not a perfect translation, what we have is something like:
Loucamente chato/maçante, racionalmente chato/maçante​Regards


----------



## GamblingCamel

> Mr. Browne, thank you for your explanation of the PT/EN cultural differences surrounding são/sane.
However, I still don't understand the phrase: "de médico e louco cada um tem um pouco."  

"Loucamente chato/maçante, racionalmente chato/maçante"
In EN: Insanely boring, sanely boring. 
By my logic, it would have to be reversed for the title: Sanely boring, insanely boring.


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> > Mr. Browne, thank you for your explanation of the PT/EN cultural differences surrounding são/sane.
> However, I still don't understand the phrase: "de médico e louco cada um tem um pouco."
> 
> "Loucamente chato/maçante, racionalmente chato/maçante"
> In EN: Crazily boring, rationally boring.
> By my logic, it would have to be reversed: Rationally boring, Crazily boring.
> 
> I guess I will have to publish two versions of the EN novel I'm writing.
> For uneducated readers ~ Chapter 6: Boring sane, boring insane.
> For educated readers ~ Chapter 6: Boringly sane. Boringly insane.


Bom, agora estou bem confuso, mas posso te explicar (ou tentar) o que significa a expressão "de médico e louco, cada um tem um pouco".

Em primeiro lugar, é uma "frase pronta"; acho que é um provérbio (=ditado). Muitas pessoas dizem isso, exatamente com as mesmas palavras. Seria o mesmo se dissessem (mas ninguém fala assim): "todos têm um pouco de louco e (todos têm um pouco) de médico". 

Significado total = 1 + 2
1) "todos têm um pouco de médico" ---> você pode não ser médico profissional, mas com certeza já cuidou de um amigo doente, certo? Se você vê um amigo doente, você logo diagnostica (tal como um médico) o que ele tem, mesmo sem você ser um profissional. Ou seja, mesmo sem ser médico (profissão), você é médico (pessoa que cuida de doenças de outros). (I hope that makes sense to you, haha)
2) "todos têm um pouco de louco" ----> Todos são meio "insane". Ninguém é 100% "sane".

Eu costumo ver a expressão ser dita mais frequentemente com foco no sentido 2. (Note que, mesmo assim, diz-se a frase completa "de médico e de louco, todos têm um pouco").


----------



## anaczz

coolbrowne said:


> Nonetheless, the most pressing problem is that, in this convoluted thread, "boring" and "sane/insane" have been distorted from the original function and meaning. Via poetic license, "boring" stands in for the adverb "boringly" (adverbs are so _uncool_, or boring, sorry ), which qualifies the adjective "(in)sane". Admitting that it's not a perfect translation, what we have is something like:Loucamente chato/maçante, racionalmente chato/maçante
> Regards


Não sei qual foi a intenção do GC, mas a frase "Chato são, chato insano." me dá a ideia de:
Ele é chato quando está são e é chato quando está insano.
He is boring when he's sane and he is boring when he's insane.
É possível esse significado na frase inicial em inglês?
Nesse caso não seria um advérbio + adjetivo, mas sim dois adjetivos.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Gambler, i thought of a slight variation on the theme:

_chato são, chato doidão_


----------



## anaczz

GOODVIEW said:


> Gambler, i thought of a slight variation on the theme:
> 
> _chato são, chato doidão_


  1111 posts do Goodview...


----------



## GOODVIEW

anaczz said:


> 1111 posts do Goodview...



Caramba! Você está me lembrando meu irmão que diz que ele sempre olha o relógio quando são 11:11. Que isso deve ter algum significado oculto, só que ele não sabe qual é...


----------



## anaczz

GOODVIEW said:


> Caramba! Você está me lembrando meu irmão que diz que ele sempre olha o relógio quando são 11:11. Que isso deve ter algum significado oculto, só que ele não sabe qual é...


 Joga, filho, joga...


----------



## coolbrowne

Vamos por partes (One step at a time). To be clear, this phrase has nothing to do with any translation of the initial theme "Boring sane, boring insane":





GamblingCamel said:


> ...I still don't understand the phrase: "de médico e louco cada um tem um pouco."...


Rather it is supporting evidence that the clear easy-to-use "insane/sane" dichotomy does not exist in Portuguese, witness the various versions of said phrase ("médico", "gênio", "sábio", etc.); we have a difficult time seeking a clear antonym for "insano/louco". As for the phrase itself, it's essentially a more colorful version of "it takes all kinds": there is a bit of everything in everyone. Or, with tongue in cheek, one might quote Norman Bates: "We all go a little mad sometimes. Haven't you?" 

Returning to the initial theme (lest it be forgotten amid so much off-topic discussion), I agree that this is a clever take:





GamblingCamel said:


> ...it would have to be reversed for the title: Sanely boring, insanely boring.


It may well be a better twist on the made-up title "Boring sane, boring insane", but one would have to see what does the chapter in question say, if anything. In other words, one gets back to the basics of translation, which cannot function on a vacuum. A firm contextual foundation is essential. That is especially true when one is faced with an attempt at being clever.

Regards


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

GamblingCamel said:


> In PT I want to say:
> *chato sano, chato insano*



Gam just a curiosity ,but where have you found this "sano"?
have you just erased the in-sano or?
I m really courious now.

However sano,são,sane are the same word (so as insane ,insano and so on.Note:if you search the etymology you find an explication,that i personally disagree),they come from Latin *sanus*,but *obviously *the same word in two different context,slowly, acquires new meanings or/and loses part of its original meanings.

If I read correctly what coolbrowne wrote (i m sorry, but i still have problems with english) this is *a* reason because the two words meaning do not concide. *I m sorry ,if i misread *.


----------



## coolbrowne

Não seja por isto, *Eroi Del Mare*


Eroi Del Mare said:


> If I read correctly what coolbrowne wrote (*I'*m sorry, but *I* still have problems with *E*nglish) this is *a* reason because the meaning*s* of the two words do not concide.


Realmente _sanus_ deu origem a "são" em português e a "sane" em inglês; pessoas cultas em ambos os idiomas, conhecem a frase "_mens sana in corpore sano_". O que ocorre é que, em português, o aspecto _corpore_ prevaleceu, e "são" é sempre interpretado como sanidade _física_ (exceto quando alguém lê um dicionário bem detalhado e aprende o outro sentido ). Da mesma forma, em inglês, o aspecto _mens_ prevaleceu e "sane" traz à mente sanidade _mental_. De fato, acabo de consultar um dicionário médio, o qual traz apenas este sentido, sem qualquer referência a saúde física. É possível que se encontre esta última em algum dicionário mais detalhado.

Saluti


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

At the end of this long post,i have understood, that i must do a choice  or i improve my German or i improve my English,because it is not more  possible that i write on English as if it is German...it is insane!


----------



## coolbrowne

Comunque, siccome ci siamo...





Eroi Del Mare said:


> At the end of this long post, *I* have understood, that *I* must *make* a choice*: either I* improve my German or *I* improve my English, because it is *no longer* possible that *I* write *i*n English as if it *were* German...it is insane!


Ci vediamo


----------



## Joca

Eroi Del Mare said:


> At the end of this long post,i have understood, that i must do a choice or i improve my German or i improve my English,because it is not more possible that i write on English as if it is German...it is insane!


 
There is a third path (choice): you improve both!


----------

